
How to win the prisoners dilemma - takinola
http://youtu.be/S0qjK3TWZE8
======
takinola
There is a really fascinating discussion about this on Bruce Schneier's blog
([http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/04/amazing_round_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/04/amazing_round_o.html)).

Btw, if you're interested in security and encryption, Bruce's blog is a must
read

